# Sitting Armadillo Watch



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Long Story Short-
Didn't sleep in my camper last night. Sat my 10" thick foam sleeper pad out to air out, it was a little musty from all the rain. This morning I found it shredded. Armadillos dug in the foam pad. Dozen or more holes with the signature 'Dillo claw marks. This was a very nice, NASA type, foam pad. Ruined.
Tonight I am sitting watch for the little buggers. Just me, my flashlight and my .22.

alan


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I hope you get the little buggars!


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Be sure to tell us how it turns out!


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

VarmitSniper said:


> Be sure to tell us how it turns out!


They outlasted me. Finally went to sleep about 1:30 AM, and they had not turned up in the yard yet.
Am building a couple of box traps. Will see how that works.

alan


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

tn_junk said:


> They outlasted me. Finally went to sleep about 1:30 AM, and they had not turned up in the yard yet.
> Am building a couple of box traps. Will see how that works.
> 
> alan


I hate armadillos almost as bad as my neighbor, who actually broke his ankle in an armadillo hole while chasing an armadillo....How's that for irony?

A few night crawlers tied up in an old piece of stocking makes pretty good bait for at trap.

Good luck, and show no mercy.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Make some wings going out from your tap to help funnel them into it. Lumber, panels, fencing what ever you have on hand. My neighbor just soaked the ground with water and then set the trap there. We were pretty dry at the time.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I have several that are tearing things up right now. I agree if its dry just water and build a funnel with a trap at the end. Bait of any kind hasn't seemed to work at all well. Fortunately the things are about 80% blind. One of my dogs occasionally corners one and then its .22 time for IT. If I get them in a trap its usually bye bye time too.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I have 1 that loves my side yard,does'nt do a lot of digging.I just can't bring myself to shoot the stupid thing.I've kicked him and chased him out,urinated where he crosses the road,etc.Been 3 yrs,kinda like a stray you don't want.


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

was camping in tx, when i was awoken around 2 or 3 in the mornin making noise outside my tent. shown the flashlight and they all took off like roaches.man there must've been 3o of them. don't they carry bubonic plague? and does anybody eat them anymore?


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

I have had 2 in the yard and the dogs took care of them.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

FB.Ironworker said:


> was camping in tx, when i was awoken around 2 or 3 in the mornin making noise outside my tent. shown the flashlight and they all took off like roaches.man there must've been 3o of them. don't they carry bubonic plague? and does anybody eat them anymore?



Nope, not bubonic plague, Leprosy. I'll eat them. Taste like pork. 

.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah... I'm usually a live and let live kinda gal...even take spiders outside to find new homes. But armadillos! Grrr. They've got acres and acres to go dig through--they DO NOT need to come tear up my dang garden. Since there's NO changing their minds (do they have minds??), they just have to go. I'm mad now!


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

They taste OK.
We don't have them here,
but headed this way. Wonder just
how many one man can eat?


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

I had a problem with them a few years ago. I discovered they were digging for the grubs and worms that were in my yard. I had to get up at 2 am to go to work so I just sat the rifle by the door and did a check every morning when I got up. I got a few of them that way but I also discovered that if I put the flea, tick, ant, and grub killer you can get a wally world in granuel form you will kill all of the grubs. When you take out the food source you will eliminate the dillos.


----------

